# Quick help in photoshop please



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys, I need someone to help me with something probably very minor and easy to do. I don't use photoshop so don't know how to do it.

I'm organising some club shirts and I've been given this logo to use on the shirts (front breast and also enlarged for the upper back centre).

I think the logo is wrong as the man's top half of the body IS NOT filled with white. It need to be filled white like the shorts and legs with a more continued outline too(?)

Happy to pay a tenner for someone to sort it out.

This is it (at the moment the mans top half is transparent):


Not sure how to go about this really but I can email the original image?

Any suggestions/improvements are welcomed.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The image has a transparent top half, so it takes on the colour of whatever background its laid over. Only the bat is white actual. I am guessing it was originally designed to go on a black shirt / background ?

You need to consider what colour shirts it is going onto.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, it's going on a dark/navy blue polo shirt so ideally I would like 2 options

The logo which is all filled in white
The same logo but all transparent 

....Then I can see what looks best.

On our current shirts the entire logo is transparent so we only have the outline but this logo is a mixture of both.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8C6qXF2IISRcVdLb2ZPTWk2R3M/view

It might not look like it, but the body is now solid white.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8C6qXF2IISRcVdLb2ZPTWk2R3M/view
> 
> It might not look like it, but the body is now solid white.


Thank you a lot, that's already better but I know how it can be even better if you're able to help me... as said, a little beer money your way?

1) Could you make the outlines for the arms white
2) The box which houses the text, can that be made transparent but keeping the white outline of the box
3) Make the head complete at the top (round, not slashed cut off the top)
4) Make the legs transparent but the leg outlines white so it matches the arms

This is currently how it's looking placed on a shirt:


Would that be okay? Greatly appreciated if you can


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I was able to fill in the body, but really to get what you want, you would need to start afresh with a fully transparent background and then layer the various images and text onto that and fill in as necessary. Also the cut off head is at the edge of the image, so you would need to put it all onto a bigger canvas.

There might be another way of doing it, but my Photoshop skills are self-taught and a little basic.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks anyway- I'll post on Pistonheads as it's a bigger audience there.


----------

